# New "Fab & Prototype" shop for Acmeland Motorsports Park



## Lype Motorsport

*New "Fab & Prototype" shop for Acmeland Motorsports Park, Updated 3/11/12*

Hi Gang
Word on the street has the investment group for *Acmeland Motorsports Park* looking for locations for a new Fabrication & Prototype shop. This will be an all new facility for the guys in the shop. The old shop has been "outgrown" for some time now. Construction _should start_ in the near future, after a suitable site has been chosen.

New shop equipment has been arriving at the old shop. This will be a "modern" facility, compaired to the older "barn" that was used before.

This came about after the guys in my shop seen Hilltop's shop, and several other newer shops. There will some (hopefully) "never before seen" pieces of shop equipment, too! The guys are hard at work figuring out exactly what they need/want in the new shop.

Photos will be coming as soon as the site has been chosen.

More Later
Larry ......gotta keep up with the "Hilltops"......Lype Motorsport


----------



## bobhch

*Buisness must be good 4 "u" now...*

Lype,

Go, Go, Go.......Movin' on up to a Deluxe Shop in the sky-eye-eye!

Bob...Weeasy where is my tie?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


> More Later
> Larry ......gotta keep up with the "Hilltops"......Lype Motorsport


That's funny right there!!! 
Glad to be an inspriration, if that's what you call it. I've picked up on a lot of good ideas from the shops I've seen on HT. So, I've been thinking of rebuilding myself, but due to the economy, may have to wait. Always glad to see new shops open up!!! Come on now, post them pics!!!. RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

UPDATE!

The sight has been aquired, funding in place, shop equipment arriving daily! Construction should start sometime late this week. Personel now being hired, after hundreds of interviews and resume's. More when it happens!!

Larry


----------



## partspig

Hey LM, how about a couple photo's of the undeveloped lot???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sparky wants to know if you have any openings and what kind of health coverage you offer.


----------



## kiwidave

Pics need pics!!!! Sorry I have no patience!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Heres a pic of *some* of the shop equipment that has come in this week 









Construction has been slowed by rain here the last couple of days, but we should get started this weekend!

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Heck of a good start Larry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: If you ever have any problems with that forklift, I know a guy looking for work in TX...


----------



## plymouth71

*Ya know what that shop needs?*

An arcade game...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool idea 71!!!! I'll have to toss that idea around my cerebral cortex for a few days... :devil:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> An arcade game...


oOOOOOOOOOOOOOH a couple of PINBALL MACHINES too!!!

Nice H stuff there Larry.

Bob...the pinball wizard...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*UPDATE! New pic!*

Hi Gang
Sorry for the long delay in updating this. Another shipment of shop equipment & office furniture arrived today. The permits are holding up progress on the building itself. The investors are gettin anxious to get the shop open. The guys cant wait to get into the new shop, either! Customers have booked us up bigtime, so things need to fall into place quickly.

Larry










'Zilla, were trying to get a pinball machine in after we open up, for the customer lounge, of course.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! where do you get them?? and a pinabll machine would be awesome!!

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes
The equipment & office furniture is from http://diecastfun.4t.com. The guy who makes this cool stuff is *"StangFreak"* over on the diecast, customs & diorama forums here at HT. He makes alot of cool stuff for shop dioramas in our (HO) scale.

Larry


----------



## Pete McKay

Dependant on the sale of my R/C rock crawler I have plans for a shop as well, to be located just off the pits of Three Palms Speedway. It's going to be a small shop, 4 cars at the most at a time but it will also have a showroom and a VIP box that will overlook turn 3 of the speedway. So somebody please, buy my darn rock crawler.


----------



## ParkRNDL

that is COOL. i see quite a few things i could use at the Corner Texaco, if I had the room...

--rick

edit: pinball machine. hmmmmm...


----------



## WesJY

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Wes
> The equipment & office furniture is from http://diecastfun.4t.com. The guy who makes this cool stuff is *"StangFreak"* over on the diecast, customs & diorama forums here at HT. He makes alot of cool stuff for shop dioramas in our (HO) scale.
> 
> Larry


ahh thanks for the info!

Wes


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm a huge fan of Hobblinc, they have interior fixtures as well as office furnature and even diner stuff. It's all true HO but if you use it around T-Jet stuff it's not too far out of scale.


----------



## gunn

i made this yesterday and painted it today. and made the screw drivers today.


















blade is real. came from broken jewlers saw blade.
i have a huge list of stuff im making.:wave:
o and thanks for the tip on the peg board. i bought a 6 x 8 pc today:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Pete McKay said:


> I'm a huge fan of Hobblinc, they have interior fixtures as well as office furnature and even diner stuff. It's all true HO but if you use it around T-Jet stuff it's not too far out of scale.


 Hi Pete
Thanks for posting that really cool stuff! :thumbsup: Do ya have a link to that site?

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi gunn
Your work is amazing!! Ya gonna make a few extras??? (hint hint  )

Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Pete
> Thanks for posting that really cool stuff! :thumbsup: Do ya have a link to that site?
> 
> Larry


ditto. i was able to get to Hobbylinc, but the site is pretty tough to navigate... i have NO IDEA where to find that stuff on the site. what do they list it under?

--rick


----------



## resinmonger

Here's a link for HO scale shop items on Hobbylink:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/ugx.htm

The navigation is

Model Trains

..... Buildings

.......... Accessories HO Scale

(I was bored...)


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Thank You! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL

russ, you ARE the greatest hutt ever...

man, the stuff in that link is incredible. HO scale window air conditioners... porta-pots... those big PODS containers that people sit in their driveways for storage. sets of assorted garbage cans. sets of assorted beverage cases. i could spend HOURS browsing that category. wonder if they have pinball machines.

--rick


----------



## resinmonger

If you are cool with true HO scale (1:87) equipment for your garage, here are some direct links to cool items on Hobbylink.

*J L Model Trains*

Gas Station Interior Equipment:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/jli/jli498.htm

Deluxe Gas Station Interior Detail Set:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/jli/jli498.htm

Unfinished Detail Set -- Gas Station Stacks of Stuff & Junk:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/jli/jli497.htm

*Preiser*

Equipment for Vehicle Shop

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr17186.htm

Workshop Equipment 

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr17185.htm

Military Accessories -- Drill Press and Lathe (unpainted and nice price)

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr18355.htm

*Heljan Plastics*

Every shop need some power...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hlj/hlj1718.htm

That should be enough to damage some credit cards and fill some shops...


----------



## Pete McKay

The figures are gas station attendants, back in the days of "full service". There is an incredible machine shop works for $65 that is closer to early 20th century but the detail is amazing.


----------



## jack0fall

gunn said:


> i made this yesterday and painted it today. and made the screw drivers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blade is real. came from broken jewlers saw blade.
> i have a huge list of stuff im making.:wave:
> o and thanks for the tip on the peg board. i bought a 6 x 8 pc today:thumbsup:


Gunn, Man you are killin me with the "TINY" detail. Fantastic work as usual. I am thinking you have bionic eyes or something... LOL


----------



## Pete McKay

Hobbylinc also makes modular buildings but you'd have to do the interior details yourself.

Dimensions: 4 1/4" X 8 1/4"










http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pks/pks7.htm

Dimensions: 9 5/8" X 8 1/4"










http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pks/pks20.htm

Search for "Pike Stuff" as a manufacturer, I used a lot of their buildings on my RR layout.


...and don't forget a place for your employee's to live...


----------



## gunn

Pete McKay said:


> Hobbylinc also makes modular buildings but you'd have to do the interior details yourself.
> 
> Dimensions: 4 1/4" X 8 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pks/pks7.htm
> 
> Dimensions: 9 5/8" X 8 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pks/pks20.htm
> 
> Search for "Pike Stuff" as a manufacturer, I used a lot of their buildings on my RR layout.
> 
> 
> ...and don't forget a place for your employee's to live...


here is a link to the people that make these buildings. hobbylink only sells them.
http://www.rixproducts.com/pikestuff_listing.htm
i own a couple of these buildings:wave: hope this helps


----------



## bobhch

*good to here about the pinball machine....It's a blast when all 3 balls gett going!!!*

Lype,

I think you have gon MAD...and that is Great! This shop thread before deal that has been popping up on HT has lots of fun stuff beeing put up by lots of people. 

gunn,

Your Ban Saw and screw drivers are very cool indeed. 

Sure there has been a weird time on HT lately but, now we can go back to normal again right!


See this is the Hobby Talk I know and love!

Bob...I'm a Pinball wizzard...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Well, construction slowed due to permitting on the new building, so the boys wanted to rent a shop and get going. Here is a "spy shot" of the "rented shop", bare walls and all. Just moved in this afternoon. Clicky 'da Linkey for 'da (blurry) Pic. "Ol Shakey was usin the camera, sorry bout the bad pic.

http://picpaste.com/1stShopSpyPic.jpg

Larry


----------



## resinmonger

Good to see you had some room to expand. All those rollaways, benchs and tools tend to get a place crowded...


----------



## tjd241

*Great start on the shop.*

Looks good Larry. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Looking good. Cool stuff LM!


----------



## WesJY

Looks good! dont forget to add hooter's sign and naked women posters!! Bobzilla will be so happy! LOL! 

Wes


----------



## joegri

nice larry looks like plenty of room there for wrenchin !!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's gonna be a busy shop when you get moved, especially if the economy ever picks up!!! Nice equipment and lots of room for more cars = $$$. I need to start looking for a new shop for this area of the country!!! RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Guys :wave:
The boys and me appreciate the kind words. They wanted to get a shop so they could get back to work. Its a "pre fab" building, nuthin fancy but it works for now. Its almost next door to the site where out new facility is being built. Its gonna take some time to get the floorplan they way they want it. And your right, the building is huge, plenty of room for "additions". :thumbsup:

The other 1/2 of this shop might house the race teams, but were not sure on sponsorship funding for 2011 yet. Work is gonna be slow for a while, but some work is better than none. I'll try and get some more pics (in focus too hopefully) later today. 

Larry


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Guys

have a look at this side
http://www.carrera4fun.de/
You have to go to the sidebar and click "Carrera Gebaeude" and from there on just move around. I now the buildings and stuff are in 1/32 but with a bit of playing with the scaling on your printer you might get close to 1/64 or even smaller depends what your needs are.

Mario


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Mario
Thanks for the cool link! Those buildings could be easily "shrunk" to 1/64th!

Larry


now all I have to do is learn German


----------



## Rolls

Larry - Use google translate to do the work for you... 

Go the the building you want, like the BP Tribune for instance. [It comes up in a "frame" in the center of the page, and you want it in its own page or tab so you can see it's web address easily - just right click in the frame and choose "open in new tab."] Take that url (web address) from that new tab and paste it into Google translate. Zingo - page is translated to English pretty darn well. Faster than learning German, for sure.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Rolls
Thanks for the "how to" for translation! I didnt really wanna take a course on how to speak/read german. I guess I could have had *PartsPig*; aka dennis translate for me, too  Thanks again!!

Larry


----------



## foxkilo

Hey Larry 

get off the bottom end of your vertebrae and do something usefull and learn German.

It's only fair 'cause I had to learn English and got kicked out of school for having too bad marks. Come to think of it I had to learn German as well and I was even smaller then.
Horrible what parents are doing to their kids. Just born not being able to use your mouth in a coordinated way and you have to cope and learn a foreign language. And only just to communicate with them.

BTW any questions with regards to German I might be able help.

Mario


----------



## bobhch

Go Lype Goooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Well, the boys are checkin into some new projects, and gettin the shop the way they want it.......for now. Were waiting on a few clients to get their funding in order to start their projects. In the mean time, the boys will be cleanin up some of the cars in my collection. Pics to follow

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
The shop got its first "new" arrival from the volunteer state today! It arrived via rollback. One of the boys has his IMCA mod on the lift gettin ready to run the local 1/2 mile dirt tomorrow nite. Sometime soon the boys will get this shop painted up and arranged the way they want it.

Larry


----------



## bobhch

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> The shop got its first "new" arrival from the volunteer state today! It arrived via rollback. One of the boys has his IMCA mod on the lift gettin ready to run the local 1/2 mile dirt tomorrow nite. Sometime soon the boys will get this shop painted up and arranged the way they want it.
> 
> Larry


Hey Lype,

You better hide the Cobra from slotcarman (make sure your shop alarm gets set every nite!)

That is a car moving machine there! Great IMCA mod car too.

Bob...this Floridian is Making shopping fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeaaaaa!!! past the ground breaking, and the boys are getting settled in!!! Nice OCbra, by the way!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

The boys are puttin' in the hours getting that shop the way they like it. And it's looking *good.* Nice!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Guys
Thanks for the kind words about the shop & cobra. Today, the Bell Helmets trackside service motorhomes stopped by for some service. This gave a couple of the boys some badly needed OT. We have picked up Bell Helmets & Racing Equipment as a sponsor, too! :thumbsup:

Larry










ps, yes I know they aint slot cars.............yet


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Well, the trackside services from Mr Gasket & Bilstein Shocks Stopped by after the Bell guys left. Seems like were gonna be doin alot of "fleet maintenance" for the accessory company vehicles. That will help the boys paychecks a bunch! Both Mr Gasket & Bilstein have agreed to be sponsors at Acmeland Motorsports Park also! This season is looking better all the time!!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*New Projects!!!*

Hi Gang
Well, the projects are starting to come in. These 2 Daytona Chargers have arrived from the great state of Indiana, Dyer to be exact! Thanks, Mittens! :thumbsup: These 2 ex Nichels Engineering cars will be restored to their USAC Glory Days. 

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*New addition to the "Fleet", w/NEW PICS!!*

Hi Gang
Here are 2 amazingly nice Mach 1 Mustangs that just arrived from a very private collection from the great state of Tennessee. They are here for new wheels & tires. The yellow one is now my TM/RN's, the black one is mine.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More Pics*

Hi Gang
The transporter just delivered 2 more Mopars from that same very private collection in Tennessee. The Daytona Charger & Challanger T/A are welcome additions, and probably will wind up being race cars.

Larry


----------



## WesJY

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> The transporter just delivered 2 more Mopars from that same very private collection in Tennessee. The Daytona Charger & Challanger T/A are welcome additions, and probably will wind up being race cars.
> 
> Larry


yeah!! now you're talking!! very wise choice to use mopar for racing!! LOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes
I raced a 73 1:1 charger in USAC back then on both dirt & asphalt, and yep, it had a REAL hemi, too!

Larry


----------



## WesJY

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Wes
> I raceed a 73 1:1 charger in USAC back then, and yep, it had a REAL hemi, too!
> 
> Larry


SWEET!!!! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Nice additions LL. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Larry!!! Ummm, where's all the hired help, anyway?? You always catching them at break time? :lol:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Joe 
Those were "after hours" shots 

Larry


----------



## joegri

you can always judge a good shop by how many cars and trucks in the lot/ lift! nice shop there larry. spect yer gonna be going through lots of hand cleaner!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


>


Those Mopars looks right at home, especially in the shop and on the rack!!! How long is breaktime???  RM


----------



## scratch

So many rides in two locations, very nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*A pair of Nascar Craftsman Trucks*

Hi Gang
Here are a pair of nascar truck diecast I converted.


Larry


----------



## kiwidave

I'm liking this shop and thread LM. Some real nice rides!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*A Holden*

Hi Gang
This and a police car was in a set I bought at a swap meet last year. They are Life Like cars.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Some NASCAR Cup & Busch Diecast Conversions*

Hi Gang
These are Action diecast converted to slots using marchon chassis. These were built several years ago.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, You guys are busy!!!! Glad you're doing this good with the economy as sluggish as it is!!! Nice conversions on the die cast!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Busy is right, I'm continually amazed at the quantity _and _quality of cars you do. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

the shop is fillin in real good there larry.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


>


Shop looks good Larry!!! Every time I see it, the guys seem to be on break, or is this a one an shop where you have to do it all, bring the cars in, work on em, and take the pics???  Hire some help, good for the economy!!! RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy
Right now the only time I can take pics is after the guys leave. I'm out there helpin them too. I hope to have a few new guys soon after I go thru the new resumes guys have dropped off. 

Larry


----------



## gunn

your guys are really gonna be busy when the new frame rack arrives larry 
it is now finished.


----------



## bobhch

*Hilltop makes his guys wear uniforms...even on Friday*

Larry,

I'm a sucker for Police cars....very neat! Everything else is great also as you can never have enough race cars. Just ask Al & Sparky.

Bob...do your guys get to wear t-shirts & jeans?...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
We have a new piece of shop equipment, that I'm sure will come in very handy! It is a Kansas Jack Frame Machine, built by *gunn* fron the diecast forums. What do ya think Gang??

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> We have a new piece of shop equipment, that I'm sure will come in very handy! It is a Kansas Jack Frams Machine, built by *gunn* fron the diecast forums. What do ya think Gang??
> 
> Larry


That is a cool piece of equipment!!! You gonna be doing some heavy rebuilding!!! I know one HT member that could use that frequently, I think he drives a Honda...Nice work Gunn!!! RM
P.S. Slow down Larry, your making my shop look bad


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy
Thanks for the kind words. Ya didnt even notice one of the guys was actually workin in that pic.  I dont have all the "help" you have at your shop. 

Larry


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool LM. Whats the wheelbase like on the Daytona Prototype?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Kudos to gunn!!! His fabrication work is out of this world!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Larry, I'm sure Darrell can keep that frame machine busy year round, as long as you can handle the drywall dust, that is! :lol: 1st class shop LM!!! 

I start messing with some styrene sheet today for a shop, and so far, it looks like a plastic box. I don't think that project has much hope for a future!


----------



## joegri

shop is lookin fresh there larry! whats the proto type in for?i hope for recasting.hint ..hint


----------



## gunn

thanks guys for your comments..glad you got it larry.
and it looks great sitting there.


----------



## resinmonger

That frame machine is one fine piece of equipment. Gunn has major skillz. BTW, it's tough to type through all the drool going on... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Nice to see you have some help in the shop now Larry*



resinmonger said:


> That frame machine is one fine piece of equipment. Gunn has major skillz. BTW, it's tough to type through all the drool going on... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yeah sparks are shooting out from our keyboard right now. 

Bob...shop on...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Some New Arrivals*

Hi Gang
First thanks for all the kind words. As most of you know, the shop has been closed due to my "health issues" arizing again. again. Well, I'm doin better, so one day last week I went down to the _*"Checkered Flag Lounge & Grille"*_ and had a couple of the guys come back to work. Here are some new arrivals in being checked out. The 2 Dash Camaros and the Dash Cobra 427 came from "Bubbas Slot Car Emporium" in the great state of TN. :thumbsup:











This group came from literally all around the world! The yellow 67 GTO on the frame rack was givin to me from a friend who is a Pilot, he found it in a hobby shop in Seoul, Korea! The 2 beautiful Chevelles came from "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium" in beautiful downtown Jackson, TN. And the black Olds 442 came all the way from New Zealand, thanks to KiwiDave! :thumbsup: All these bodies arrived wheil I was in the hospital, and I'm very thankful to have them, and the friends I have made here, too!










My TM / RN has laid claim to the Cobra, the Red Camaro, The yellow GTO and the yellow Chevelle too. 


Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*The "LLRP" Motorsports Team Prepping for the 2011 Season!*

Hi Gang!
Here is the boys gettin the LLRP Motorsports Modified and Short Track Dirt car ready for the upcoming racing season. The guys take alot of pride in their "race prep"!:thumbsup:










Here are the guys gettin the ARCA cars ready. The Monte Carlo on the hoist is our "super speedway" car, the Pontiac on the frame rack is out "intermediate" car, and the Ford is our "short track & dirt track" car.










And the guys are workin on out Nationwide Dodge and our Porsche 917 Vintage race car.










Our sign painter, "ol' Shakey" hasn't been here yet to letter up the cars for this season yet. I thought I seen him at the *Last Lap Bar* havin' a few. Hope it helps "steady" his hand.  Soon the guys will have the IMCA Mod, Dirt Late Model and Sprint Cars in the shop gettin them ready! I'll put up pics when that happens!! Happy Holidays!!

Larry


----------



## joegri

nice job larry . shop looks mighty busy this time of year. the 917 is one of my alltime favorite shapes. looks fast just sitting there.


----------



## Rolls

Wonderful transformation your paint did on that 917! Love it!


----------



## GTPguy

Have you tried converting that Greenlight Daytona Prototype to a slot car?
They have great details.

I was wondering how that might be done given that those bodies have a removable rear body portion that covers the engine.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see you made it back to the shop Larry!!! Sometimes we just need a little vacation time to recoupe. Those are some cool cars that rolled in!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Randy
Thanks for the kind words. The shop guys are only workin' part time right now. Now I gotta get a heater for the shop.  who would have thought it would be in the low 30's in Daytona !?!

Larry


----------



## Ogre

Hi Larry, I'm in the same boat. I'm going to Home Depot today and get a heater. Hope they still have some.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> First thanks for all the kind words. As most of you know, the shop has been closed due to my "health issues" arizing again. again. Well, I'm doin better, so one day last week I went down to the _*"Checkered Flag Lounge & Grille"*_ and had a couple of the guys come back to work. Here are some new arrivals in being checked out. The 2 Dash Camaros and the Dash Cobra 427 came from "Bubbas Slot Car Emporium" in the great state of TN. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This group came from literally all around the world! The yellow 67 GTO on the frame rack was givin to me from a friend who is a Pilot, he found it in a hobby shop in Seoul, Korea! The 2 beautiful Chevelles came from "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium" in beautiful downtown Jackson, TN. And the black Olds 442 came all the way from New Zealand, thanks to KiwiDave! :thumbsup: All these bodies arrived wheil I was in the hospital, and I'm very thankful to have them, and the friends I have made here, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TM / RN has laid claim to the Cobra, the Red Camaro, The yellow GTO and the yellow Chevelle too.
> 
> 
> Larry


LOL!!!
go 4 it Cindy :thumbsup:

u've done ALOTT of mentoring 4 me here as well Larry.....
our Chat-Gang has been the BEST embassaders 4 this hobby I have ever met..

best 2ALL :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## bobhch

*Checkered Flag Lounge & Grille....grub and glug*

Larry,

Hey man glad you are back on your feet and getting them wet again. 

Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Willys, Porsche, Buick, Pontiac....you got them all. Well all but, the Volkswagens.  

Bob...LooK aT Dat...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More Recent Arrivals at the shop*

Hi Gang
My TM /RN went shopping yesterday, and brought home some of the AW christmas ornaments.  Here are the T Jet corvettes in the shop.










Here are some recent arrivals from _Beautiful Downtown Jackson TN._ from *"Bubbas Slot Car Emporium"!!* Three awesome Dash 427 Cobra T jets!










And heres been a "long term" project the guys have been workin on, a JL '62 Chevy Pro Mod. Its on a "mock up chassis" until the guys get a hot chassis built.










More to come!
Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here is the other AW christmas ornament my TM / RN found at Target, the concept Challanger. She wanted a pic with the "original" Challanger and the "concept" Challanger, so here it is. 










Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach! :thumbsup:
Larry


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice rides Larry. Got any plans for them?
The more I see that early 70s orange Vette, the more I like it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice batch of cars Larry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm with Tx.. That vette looks cool. I can see the T tops coming off and an interior going in it!!!..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars Larry, like that 62 best!!! not that I don't like the others, jus sayn!!! RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Trans Am AAR Cudas!*

Hi Gang
Thanks for the comments! I finally decided to actually try and decal a couple cars today. These are the Dan Gurney AAR/Hot Wheels Trans Am Plymouth Cudas driven by Swede Savage #42, and Dan Gurney #48 Both are mounted on Aurora T Jet chassis. They aint perfect, as I'm still kinda "shakey" on these meds, but I like'em.  These were in my "bought sometime between Feb 2008 and Dec 2009" pile in my garage. They still need wheels, glass installed and lowered about a foot. 

Larry










Overhead shot










Whaddya think??


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff LM. Shop is busy. Love the #42 and #48 cars. You have reminded me I have those decals here somewhere! Cool race cars!


----------



## joegri

larry what a great set of cars/pics! ya gotta know i got a soft spot for corvettes then, drop the camaros on us. very cool .


----------



## Rolls

Good on ya', Larry!!! Nice!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Two is always better than one...*

Larry your 42 & 48 race team cars look great next to each other in matching livery. :thumbsup::thumbsup: X 2

Bob...some SUPER paint and decal fun there...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking pair Larry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice pair - Mother Mopar would be proud.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*My TM's "Yellow Fleet"*

Hi Gang
My TM wanted the guys to detail her "fleet" of cars. This is just her "yellow" fleet of T Jets. She has alot more cars. The guys were happy to get the cars all sharped up, cause she promiced the guys a huge pan of her home made lasagna.


----------



## WesJY

that's alot of YELLOW!!! I am sure Hilltop will love this!

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
I picked these up when I was traveling to car shows a few years back. I found all kinds of slot car stuff in my travels. Here are 4 MEV cars I "rescued", a 70 Monte Carlo, 57 Olds, 62 Buick Wildcat and a 60 (?) Pontiac Bonneville. They were filthy from being at swap meets, it took the guys hours to detail'em up. More "rescue" pics to come...........

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here is another "rescue" car, a resin 59 Chevy sedan delivery on a tjet pullback chassis. Were gonna unload it later and see what all it needs.

Larry


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Must be southern cars . . . they'll all pretty straight and clean.


----------



## bobhch

*LOOK what the cat drug in...*

Jeepers Creepers look at all them Yellw cars! 

Then you pop in 4 more fun to have in your collection rides.

Bam....59 Orange Delivery Sedan!!

Bob...  still LOOKin'  ...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
I mentioned in chat the other evening about my "rescue" of a older 24 car slot car case of cars. Well, here they are. most of the chassis are solid rivit. The bodys cleaned up nice. I got these at the Charlotte Auto Fair swap meet. The amazing thing about the bodies is, no wheel wells are cut!!!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here are a couple more "on the road" find, a Blue and a Yellow original Aurora Willys. They were really dirty, and didnt have wheels on it when I found'em. The guys did a nice job cleanin the blue "barn find" up. The guys will work on the yellow one when time permits. More "rescues" comin soon!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*How About Some Vintage Drag Car "Rescues"*

Hi Gang
I picked these up in my travels a few years back, and just now "rediscovered" them. :thumbsup: First up is a MEV 64 Dodge campaigned by the famous *Ramchargers*! In the next Photo are the *KoMotion* Vette and Arnie "The Farmer" Beswicks '69 *"The Judge*". In the last pic are the '67 *"GTO Tiger"* Team cars. The last 4 cars are Model Motoring bodies. They were all in their lil cases. Dont remember where I got them, but I'm glad I did! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang :wave:
Here are a pair of Model Motoring flamed 55 Chevys I found when I was on my travels going to car shows. I never found hobby shops where I went, but did find slot cars at most of the swap meets at the car shows.  These were in their original MM box. Dont remember what I paid for the stuff on the road, but you can bet your last dollar I didnt pay retail! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More "Rescued Homeless" Cars*

Hi Gang :wave:
Here is the last round of "rescues" for today. First pic is a pair of Dash Cheetah roadsters. Next up is a Dash Avanti. Finally we have a 49 Merc Lead Sled, not sure who made it, it lives on a pullback chassis, as does the Avanti. These cars were filthy when I bought them they looked like they lived in the infield of a dirt race track for a few years. Thankfully, they cleaned up nice. 

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


>


For some reason I like your TM's fleet...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Just like a woman to have co-ordinating tool chest colors 

Your other cars are cool too, but for some reason. jus sayn... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


>


Little Merc is hot too...RM


----------



## WesJY

I am not a big tjet fan but they all looks SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!!! The TM has yellow covered!!! That swap find is incredible, and I really like that custom Merc! I was going to do that grille treatment to one, and lost the bar before I could mount it.. I know it's in here... somewhere. Awesome collection, and I know there's still more to uncover yet!!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*How About some '70s NASCARS?*

Hi Gang
Here are some 1970's NASCARs I did a few years back, The Chevelles are my own castings. The Ford sadly I cant remember who cast it. 
The #28 is the Hoss Ellington Chevelle driven by AJ Foyt in several NASCAR & USAC events. 
The #50 Gilmore Chevelle was also driven by AJ Foyt. 
The last photo is the '65 Holman Moody Ford driven by Freddy Lorenzen.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*DEI's Busch Cars*

Hi Gang
Here are 2 if the DEI Busch cars from a few years back that I decaled & painted several years ago. They are mounted on Wizzard Storm chassis. Sorry about the low quality pic.

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them Chevelles came out good Larry!!!! I really like that Ford!!!! Brings back memories, as my dad was a Ford man. He had Ford wagons all through the 60's and 70's. I had picked up an old matchbox Galaxie police car in the hopes of casting it some day, but someday hasn't come yet.  Busch cars look great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*How about some vintage Tyco's???*

Hi Gang
Here are some Tyco S cars that I "rescued". They cleaned up nice, but are missing pickup shoes. The white Porsche 904 has a broken guide pin, which is made into the chassis.  The Hot Rod seems complete. The Blue Ford GT is a lighted car. The Vette is real nice. They will look good in my showcase.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Some "Rescued" resin bodies....Made by one of our own HT'ers*

Hi Gang
I have a Wal Mart bag full of resins I picked up at the Super Chevy event in Atlanta GA in 2009. In the bag were some bodys I recognized. These were A/FX Stocker bodys that were "shrunk" By Roger Corrie *"VaBchRog"* here at HT.they are really cool, and fit tjets really nice too! :thumbsup: There are a bunch more resin bodys I still have to sort thru. The guy who had them, IIRC, told me he went to clean out his rental house and found them along with other stuff. This same guy had alot of tomy track too, which came home with me, too  The reason I remember where this bag - stuff came from is I found a reciept I put in the bag with a note I put on it. Hopefully, I left myself more "clues" as to where this stuff came from 

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More Resin "Rescues""*

Hi Gang
Well, the guys have been wantin a "shop truck", so I told'em, when I find something, I'll bring'em home. Well, 3 of these were in the "rescue" bag from Atlanta. There is a Divco milk truck and 2 '50s Ford Panel Trucks in the bag. The '53 Chevy Sedan Delivery is a body I got from *joegri*, one of our HT members here.:thumbsup: Both Ford Panel's have holes in the hood, so instead of weldin' in patches, I guess the guys will have to build engines with something to fill those holes.  Now, if I can just keep the guys out of *the Checkered Flag Lounge*, we'll be in good shape!

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

The guys having a liquid lunch again?? Yikes!!! 

I like them panel wagons a lot!! Ya got some beauties there Larry!! I was lucky enough to snag a VaBchRog body off the bay once. It's safely stashed in my case, and since they're so hard to come by, will most definitely stay there. I knew Roger shrunk some bodies, but I had no idea he did so many!!! :freak:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> The guys having a liquid lunch again?? Yikes!!!
> 
> I like them panel wagons a lot!! Ya got some beauties there Larry!! I was lucky enough to snag a VaBchRog body off the bay once. It's safely stashed in my case, and since they're so hard to come by, will most definitely stay there. I knew Roger shrunk some bodies, but I had no idea he did so many!!! :freak:


I agree with slotcarman! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Once again, more cool cars from Larry Lype Motorsports...Nice findings, saves, and customs!!! You must be feeling better!!! Hope so anyways...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Thanks for all the kind words. And yes Randy, I'm slowly starting to feel better. Got a "semi positive" report from the Dr today, too. :thumbsup: They still have a few concerns, but all in all I'm doin better. Havin these lil cars to keep my mind off things has helped in many ways.

Now for some "*Breaking News*", the word on the street has it that Lype Motorsports is looking into building/buying a showroom somewhere in the Daytona Beach area. Location to be determined soon. More as things develops.


Larry


----------



## Super Coupe

With all those awesome rides the showroom would have to be the size of Daytona Beach just to be able to get a good look at them. Good luck with your build/buy of the showroom. Tom


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool slammo trucks Larry!

...it's no secret that we all appreciate Pie Wagons, Deliveries, and Panels. Your's are no exception. Thanx fer sharing!


----------



## bobhch

*Feeling better you are...May the Force be with you Larry Skywalker*

Larry,

Man I just had a blast looking at all you toys....KOOL cars!!

Don't know were to start so, will just go back and look at them all one more time. These are great inspiration pictures. I feel a build coming on.

Bob...what no buggies...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Agree with Bob's comment: Man I just had a blast looking at all your toys....KOOL cars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*I have been "RAOK'd" *

Hi Gang
We got a very unexpected delivery here at the shop. The guys seen a pickup with TN plates pullin' in with something under a cover. To our surprise, it was Randy and one of the boys from Hilltop Customs! We were pleasantly shocked that they came down to Daytona Beach for a visit! They decided we needed a really sweet shop truck!! Here it is after they uncovered it, on the trailer. 










Here are a couple more side view pics....



















After the photo shoot, we took Randy and his guy down to *the Checkered Flag Lounge* for a steak dinner! Then we serviced his truck & trailer for his trip home in time for christmas. The guys and I wanna sincerely thank Randy and all the gang at Hilltop Customs!!! This random act of kindness will *never* be forgotten!! Thanks Randy, you are a class act!!!

*Happy Holidays Everyone from Daytona Beach!!*
Larry


----------



## WesJY

SWEET TRUCK!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to Daytona...*

Hey it's yellow...imagine that 

What a cool truck that will fit right in place with all the other cool rides you have hanging around the shop Larry!

Bob...Gotta love a Randy fun times machine...zilla


----------



## win43

VERY COOL TRUCK (truck):thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet panel RM!!! Nice job RM, and it couldn't have gone to a nicer guy too!!!!!!!! :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Thanks for all the kind words, Randy (Hilltop Customs) deserves all the credit on the sweet step van! It will have a great home here in Daytona Beach!!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Heres a couple "Mini Scalextric" Aston Martins from the "road trip" pile. They were in a sealed set! As you can tell by the way "Boomer" is dressed, its warm here in Daytona today, in the mid '70s. 




















The guys and I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas!!

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas Larry and family!!!!!:hat::hat:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here are some more "rescued" cars. The guys have been busy cleanin'em up. Boomer had some of his friends over to check out the cars, and the local cop stopped my too. Most cleaned up really nice! Heres a pic of a original T Jet Hot Rod and a A/FX Nomad.










Yes, I know its a "faux" Sugar Daddy Datsun 510, but its as close as I'll get to havin one  I wonder if anyone makes decals for it???










Heres a super nice A/FX Lighted Monza body on a pullback chassis.











Whaddya Think Gang??

Larry


----------



## Super Coupe

They look good to me, but there seems to be a disturbance in the shop. The cop has his gun drawn for some reason.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*More "Rescued" Cars*

Hi Gang

On the rack is a original Tyco Bobby Allison Chevelle in need of a complete restoration. On the floor is a Tyco 57 Chevy. The chevelle will be a keeper when its finished. I just hope my guys are half as good as teh Hilltop Customs crew.










The guys had a really hard time cleanin up these "chrome" cars, but they came out nice. The guys asked (not so politely) that I dont bring anymore of them into the shop. 










The guys really got into cleanin up the "barn find" '70s van! Boomer says he wants to buy it for "weekend entertainment", whatever that means. Even the shag carpet was in nice shape, and the 8 Track player still works!! :thumbsup: The Bronco was in the same "barn". Why do I get the feelin the guys might wanna go "muddin" in it?










The guys love workin on the Viper. It was clean to start with, they final detailed it, then went cruisin' in it. The red Mustang is a kinda odd / rare find. Its a Artin. I have never had one until now. Its lighted too. Cant wait to take it for some laps!










Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Super Coupe said:


> They look good to me, but there seems to be a disturbance in the shop. The cop has his gun drawn for some reason.


Hi Super Coupe
Thats not his gun, he has a large coffee in his hand 

Larry


----------



## Super Coupe

OH, ok now that I took a second look at it,yes it is. Carry on with the awesome revival of these cool machines.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here are the latest arrivals from NY state. Three mint Trans Ams! I wanna thank *Partspig Race Parts & Shipping Container Mfg. Co.* for the great deal on them! :thumbsup:










Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*This AINT a "rescue"!!!*

Hi Gang
This was a very unexpected and surprise arrival from WesJY's guys at Hemi43 Customs! Photos dont do this truck justice! Thanks Wes, this truck will have a great home here in Daytona Beach!! The color is actually a bright "arrest me red", but my old camera flubbed that up.

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man oh man, Larry!!! You're keeping them guys busy!! No wonder they're always running off to the Checkered Flag! I hope you'll go a little easier on them during the summer!! Nice bunch of bunches!!! Then NY TA's look sweet, as does that truck from Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Whoa!! that was fasssstt!!! I mailed it last friday. :thumbsup:

That truck looks happy there. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> This was a very unexpected and surprise arrival from WesJY's guys at Hemi43 Customs! Photos dont do this truck justice! Thanks Wes, this truck will have a great home here in Daytona Beach!! The color is actually a bright "arrest me red", but my old camera flubbed that up.
> 
> Larry


 
COOL :thumbsup:

Now don't forget to post the negative trader feedback :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> COOL :thumbsup:
> 
> Now don't forget to post the negative trader feedback :tongue:


LMAO!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


> The color is actually a bright "arrest me red", but my old camera flubbed that up.
> 
> Larry


Cool truck Larry!!! Thanks for the color clarification, not that there's anything wrong with pink... You gonna need a bigger garage!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*We are the Champions my friend....and we'll keep on fighting to the end...*



1976Cordoba said:


> COOL :thumbsup:
> 
> Now don't forget to post the negative trader feedback :tongue:


Yeah you should have sent it Fed Ex or something :lol:

Bob...Westoration strikes again (Lucky Larry!)...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

Re that new 'shop' you're looking at, and gonna need:

I hear the city is looking pretty carefully at building codes and zoning. A shop is one thing, but a tourist attraction/museum is another thing entirely, and the yellow cars alone qualify! All the finds, you must be the Indiana Jones of slot car archeology!


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!! Love the shop Larry. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Shop Expansion Pics!!!!!*

Hi Gang :wave:
Thanks for all the kind words. Split, we have permits for a "showroom" when funding permits. Plenty of land to expand, too :thumbsup: Over the holidays,the guys rearranged the shop and put in more shop equipment. All the floor space on the main level is now in use. They added another hoist, and a Paint Booth (thats still under construction). The alignment rack should be here soon, too.

Heres the part of the shop everyones seen, but now rearranged.










Heres the before unused floorspace, with the new second hoist.










The boys decided to move the frame machine close to the new paint booth in the far end of the building.










Somewhere the guys bought a 55 gal drum of "Sun Yellow", so thats what they painted the paint booth. They also couldn't wait to finish the paint booth, so the first car amazingly enough was painted the same color! The guys have done a great job gettin the shop the way they want it.I might put in some more vending machines for the guys break area, too.  These shots were takin from my second floor office. I hope everyone enjoying seein what the guys in Daytona Beach are up to.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang!
Well, more new arrivals from the great state of Tennessee arrived while the shop was being expanded. These beauties (except the 53 Chevy) came from *Bubbas Slot Car Emporium and Kennel* in beautiful downtown Jackson TN!

Here is a pair of L88 Camaros, and my TM has already claimed the yellow one.










Here is a Olds 442 that the TM also claimed for her.










Here is a Dash 55 Chevy, guess who also claimed that one, too?










Here is a Dash 427 Cobra, l love the stance it has!! This one is MINE!!!! 











On the left is a resin 53 Chevy Custom, and on the right is a really cool Dash 49 Merc Lead Sled. The yellow 53 is the first paint job in the new (yet not completed) paint booth. I guess the guys couldnt wait to use it. Guess who claimed the Lead Sled?










The guys and me hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday season!!

Larry


----------



## XracerHO

Great Shop & collection of cars, keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

The shop sure is shaping up Larry. Got to keep the TM happy, and I'd say you got that department covered! Keep digging through the piles!! I love visiting here! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That shop is getting too big!!! You got a warehouse out back??? Some good looking stuff!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

I agree with Randy!! Good stuff!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

Man those Camaros just look so right with the steelies on them...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

THis is the Coolest HO shop I have seen so far ! Thst 2 tone Hot pink/metallic white '55 CHevy rocks !!


----------



## win43

Larry great stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup: If you're running out of room ..... well .... you could always store some of your tjets here  :lol:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Thanks for all the nice comments. The shop is growing faster than we thought it would. Here are some dirt late models the guys fixed up back when we were still in the old shop. On the rack is a older NASCAR Toyota Camry in for a little work too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## bobhch

Those dirt late models are Greeeeeeeeeeeat! Your shop is amazing!

Bob...looking and loving it...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang :wave:
Heres another "road trip rescue" car. This lil datsun was mistreated in its previous home. The guys are gonna try and do all the repairs when time allows.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang 
Here is a corvette that came from the *"Skunk Works"* in K.C. MO. The guys didnt have to do anything to this except service the driveline! This vette is a very welcome addition to our collection. :thumbsup:












Larry


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Poor lil Datsun!!! I hope your guys can get her fixed up Larry!! Vette looks sweet too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Red, White and Blue bye,bye yoooooou! See yah suckers...Vroooooooooooooom...nothing but blur & the sound of a Chevy with open headers zipping past!

Poor little Datsun...SAVE IT, SAVE IT...PLease.:thumbsup:

Have always liked the flag on a car look. This USA and the British Flag come to mind mostly. Ooooh Red & White with a Maple leaf here and there also.

Bob...stars and stripes forever...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang


Cool looking dirt trackers!!! I keep seeing this shop and I know I need a bigger one!!! RM


----------



## joegri

i see lype motor sports is gearin up the upcomming cup season! gotta be hard keepin up with all the orders commin in. "you want it when?"


----------



## racer8nut

Great stuff Larry!! Love the fab shop. It has got me thinkin about doing one


----------



## win43

COOL stuff Larry. Love seeing all the different racer :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang :wave:
Thanks for all the nice comments. The guys in the shop have been busy gettin more cars from the *"road trip rescue"* pile cleaned up. I think were getting to the end of those cars. :woohoo:

I cant wait to have the gang at *All Fab*, a new supplier were gonna try out, make some bodies for my guys to work on. More pics comin soon!! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Its been a few months since I posted here last. Mainly due to my never ending health issues. My TM got the shop some soda machines and some shop tools. Heres a couple pics for ya. 










Tools









Thier are more tools, a torch welding tank set with cart that I need to build, spare welding tanks, more hammers, wrenches and vices too.

Larry


----------



## kiwidave

Welcome back LM. Great to see ya back!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see you around Larry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Ah man ya gotta have a vice in a shop -- sweet stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Larry, glad to see ya posting!!! Yea, gotta have a vise. In fact after we bought our first house, me and the misses went to Sears, bought a vise and skillsaw for the garage, the vise stillworks, wore the saw out!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Great stuff!!! I am glad that you are doing ok!

Wes


----------



## slotto

Nice tools. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## partspig

WOW, that is some cool stuff Larry!! Glad to see ya posting again!!


----------



## bobhch

Larry...Great TOOL pictures & I now have pop machine envy...Lucky!

Bz


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice tools Larry!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang
Heres the pic of the completed Sam Ard Thomas Bros. Country Ham Pontiac Ventura. Its a LWB body from Butch's Resins. This will work on 4 Gear, Super III, Mega G and Tyco LWB chassis. For the moment, its on a Tyco LWB chassis.

Larry 








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
This is another of Butch's Resin Bodys. This is a T Jet version of Dick Trickle's #99 Superamerica Mustang. Butch's bodys are very easy to work with, and his decals are very nice too! He has decals for several ASA / Artgo cars from *back in the day*! Checkout more of Butch's really cool stuff at; 
http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/

Larry 








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Here are some new additions to *the Fleet*.........

This is the Dick Brooks driven Simoniz Charger









This is the Cotton Owens built, Buddy Baker driven Dodge Daytona









This is the Richard Petty Plymouth before STP









This is the Richard Petty Plymouth at the beginning of the STP deal. The boys havent installed the glass in this one yet.....jeez........









This is the harry Hyde built & prepped, Bobby Issac driven K&K Insurance Dodge Daytona









The boys have more in line to keep thrashin on.........keep checkin back!

Larry *


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang
Here are some more cars the boys in the ship cranked out this week. The vettes are *road trip rescues* that the boys *touched up*. The boys are waiting to put the glass in the chevelle.......

Larry 


This is the Jr Johnson Owned Holly Farms Chevelle driven by Cale Yarborough









This is a JL Monte Marlo in the Snap On paint scheme driven by Kevin Harvick.









These 2 Vettes below were *road trip rescues* that the boys did some touchup & detail.
















*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Heres a Porsche 917-20 *road trip rescue* that the boys restored in the L&M livery. This is the #7 car that George Follmer drove. This was a original Aurora A/FX body & non magnatraction chassis.

Larry 








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang
Here is a couple more USAC stock cars. The #72 on the lift is the Larry Nau owned Fred Zack driven ex Norm Nelson Plymouth. The #7 is a Norm Nelson owned and Driven Plymouth. The car between them will wind up being the #11 Roger McCluskey Plymouth. There is another ex Norm Nelson Plymouth in the paint booth that was bought by Sal Tovella. The boys are havin a tough time with Sal's car. And at night, they are still thrashin the hauler.......lots of OT at the fab shop! 

Larry 










The pic of the Dodge D600 crew cab hauler the boys are thrashin' on.......









Thats a Monte Carlo A/FX mount Aero Coupe on the hoist from Jims custom rod shop. It has the correct Monte Carlo nose on it and fits a A/FX perfect!! Now, to figure out what scheme to put on it...... *


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Here is a Rusty Wallace ASA Childs Tire Camaro This is a T Jet that has a original Aurora T Jet chassis and RRR *wide 5* style wheels. The body is from Butch's Resins. Decals were in my *road trip rescues* pile, they "look like" Pattos made'em, but not positive.








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
On the floor is the DiGard Chevelle driven by Donnie Allison. This is a original (albeit repaired & repainted) A/FX body & chassis. On the lift is the 2011 Discount Tire Penske owned Dodge Challenger driven by *Bad Brad*. The chassis under the Challenger is a AW Super III with 4 gear wheels from superjetslotcars.com. The 2011 Dodge Challenger body is from http://superjetslotcars.com

Larry








*


----------



## SplitPoster

Wow Larry, this is like a scale race car museum! Very NICE work! All road trip finds should be so fortunate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking cars. Your boys in the shop really know what their doing. Thanks for the pix.
>Tom<


----------



## Shadowracer

Nice job there Larry! I keep meaning to comment on some of your stuff over on HRW, but I'm having issues there with logins. Glad to see ya here.
Trev


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Guys
Thanks for the kind words. The recent cars I posted I have done since my strokes, one las Aug, the 2nd last Nov. I almost died 3 times. I'm now 100% disabled due to my heart. Been puttin my builds on my facebook page since the strokes.

One of the good things now is I have time to work on my *road trip rescues* and some new pieces the TM/RN got me for Christmas. I'll be adding more as time allows. I'm on kinda a "roll" doin vintage USAC & NASCAR stock cars. 

The lil cars help take my mind off my otherwise bad health. Its good to be back, after havin massive log in issues here with my old computer too.

Larry


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Larry, 
Glad you are doing better and it's great to see you back on here!!!!
Lot's of nice customs from all types of racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, that's some cool stuff L&M!!! I been going back and re-looking!!! Glad to see ya back building and posting also!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Really good to see you posting here Larry!!Top notch builds you and the guys are doing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Larry,
have some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## kiwidave

Great to see you back LM. Great looking cars!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
On the floor is the 1973 NASCAR Winston Cup Champion Chevelle driven by the late great *Buffet Benny* Parsons. Its a A/FX body & chassis. On the lift is a Tyco Olds Driven by Dale Sr., and sponsored by Mike Curb Promotions.








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
On the floor is *the original Gordon who ran #24*, Cecil *Flash* Gordon. This is a JL/AW body on a original A/FX stocker wheel chassis. On the lift is a *in process* Petty Plymouth, a JL/AW body on a A/FX Stocker wheeled chassis.








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
On the floor is one of several paint schemes for the Harry Hyde prepped Armor All Dodge Magnum driven by by good friend, the late great Neil Bonnett. This is original A/FX body & stocker wheel chassis. On the hoist is a Monte Carlo Aero Coupe for a A/FX chassis gettin ready to go to paint. The Monte Carlo Aero Coupe is from Jim's custom rod shop, *slaters* on ebay. He grafted the Monte Carlo nose onto the Tyco Buick Aero Coupe body, and made it a A/FX mount.








*


----------



## bobhch

Larry sorry to hear about all your Hospital stays man.
Hope you are O.K. now.

You are on a tear with all these Sweet builds!!
Wow you have been keeping busy.

Bob...keep putting the paint down...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Now those are paint jobs Autoworld should be doing. I would buy a whole fleet of old style nascar paint jobs on those chevelles.
Keep up the great work and pictures Larry.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi "Zilla & Ed
Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup: I have gotten on this *kick* of doing vintage USAC & NASCAR stockers from back when I raced USAC stock cars. These recent posts have been done since my strokes. I have several more to post up, and several (dozen) "on deck" to finish up. Almost all the bodies are from my *road trip rescues* stash that I'm slowly goin thru. The RN/TM/wife has gotten a few *new* pieces for me, too. I dont get around well now, but I can do almost anything sitting down  I'll post up a few more this week.

Larry*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Norm Nelson / Roger McCluskey USAC cars & hauler*

*I was *inspired* to do this after seeing Jim Hellers 1/32 Roger McCluskey Kilbourn Gardens car on another forum. It started with doing the Norm Nelson #7, then Rogers #2 Plymouth. Then I decided to build a hauler for them, similar, but not exactly like Norms USAC Hauler. THEN, I decided to make a (somewhat) matching trailer. (yep, this got WAY outta hand) The Dodge D-600 Crew cab is from Jims Custom Hot Rods, slaters on ebay, and I fabbed up the bed on the hauler and the toolbox & tire rack on the trailer from sheet styrene. The basic trailer is from Stangfreak over in the diecast diorama forum here, mason807 on ebay. The hauler has a AW 4 gear chassis, and will use a *divorced* front end. The *scary* part about this is, I now have the *bug* to build more haulers.........










*


----------



## Super Coupe

The hauler and trailer look great.The cars are top notch also. Keep'em coming.
>Tom<


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Here is a pic of the Fish Carb 1955 Buick NASCAR Beach Race Car driven by Fireball Roberts. The body is one of "Mr Gilbwrench"<sic?> here on the forum. Its mounted on a original Aurora T Jet chassis with RRR rims. Inkjet decals made by me.








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Yet Another Dodge D700 Crew Cab Hauler*

* Hi Gang
The boys have built another hauler. This is another Dodge Crew Cab from Jims Resins with a hand fabbed hauler body by the boys in the shop. They wanted to try a different style, this time with a *beaver tail* style bed. This is mounted on a AW 4 gear chassis. They still have some things to finish up on it like hooking up the cab to the 4 gear chassis, hangin the front axel, and havin 'ol Shakey finish painting the bed and lettering it up. The "Moose stang" modified on the back is from Mr Partspig hisself.  This is gonna be for the *house* race team, with matching trailer to follow.








*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Richard Pettys last season in a Plymouth*

* Hi Gang
The boys in the shop have been workin overtime the last few weeks. Here are some of the latest builds.

This is the last season Petty ran a all *Petty Blue* Plymouth









They picked up Pepsi for a few races this season









The first *STP* Plymouth, they didnt have time to put the *Day Glow* Red on it, so just the logos were on it. This is the very last solid *Petty Blue* Plymouth....









The first Red/Blue STP paint scheme, with flat black hood insert









The bodies are all *road trip rescue* JL Pullbacks mounted on original A/FX non mag stocker wheeled chassis. The only Petty Plymouth I have left to do is the one sponsored by Southern Chrysler/Plymouth to have all the Plymouths for this year completed.

Larry 
*


----------



## alpink

Larry, it is delightfull to see all your creations. boy, i don't realize what I was missing in your absence. welcome back and keep on keepin on!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Larry!!! You been on a tear!!! Love all the vintage sheet metal you been working on. 

Oh, and that 55 Buick Butchs does is a real looker!! I have 2 of them here and one is in another country getting done by our very own kiwi.


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Larry!!! Very cool stuff!


----------



## tjd241

Just can't beat those Petty cars. Iconic as you can get. Nice Larry ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Thanks for the kind words guys. It takes me alot longer to do the little cars now due to my health. I have a few more to post up soon.

Larry *


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang
This original A/FX Daytona was in bad shape when the boys first got it. It is yet another *road trip rescue*, had both *A* pillars , glass and cross wing gone. After a ton of work, it became the #30 Mills Dodge driven by Mr. Independent, Dave Marcis. The glass just needs installed now. This is mounted on a A/FX MagnaTraction Stocker wheeled chassis. I got a bunch of steel wheeled chassis in my *rescues* 









*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang
The boys did some research on the duster in a earlier pic. They found out the was a K&K Insurance Harry Hyde prepped Dodge Kit Car driven at Pikes Peak by *Uncle Bobby* Unser, who just turned 78 on 2/20. After Pikes Peak the car was modified run on dirt tracks just for fun, or when a Cup star wanted to make a short track apperance. This sits on a Aurora T Jet chassis with RRR stocker wheels. There are a couple more *rescues* in the background, too.

Larry 









*


----------



## WesJY

Yeahhh.. Sweet MOPARS!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking stuff L&M!!! Glad your staying busy!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those haulers are top notch Larry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Old race cars rule. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dirty Duster...*

Larry, I really like this Duster, it's something you don't see everyday, and it has a unique history to it.... very cool, thanks for sharing your build with us :thumbsup:


Lype Motorsport said:


> * Hi Gang
> The boys did some research on the duster in a earlier pic. They found out the was a K&K Insurance Harry Hyde prepped Dodge Kit Car driven at Pikes Peak by *Uncle Bobby* Unser, who just turned 78 on 2/20. After Pikes Peak the car was modified run on dirt tracks just for fun, or when a Cup star wanted to make a short track apperance. This sits on a Aurora T Jet chassis with RRR stocker wheels. There are a couple more *rescues* in the background, too.
> 
> Larry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lype Motorsport

* Hi Gang :wave:
This arrived today. The RN/TM/wife bought it for *the fleet*. :thumbsup: This started life as (of all things) a christmas tree ornament. It was repainted & decaled into the #50 T.J. Bell driven Green Smoke Sprint Cup Impala TJ ran last year. It fits nicely on a Aurora 4 gear Chassis.








*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya making me thirsty/hungry L&M!!! Too much cool stuffffffffffffff!!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Lype Motorsport said:


> *Thanks for the kind words guys. It takes me alot longer to do the little cars now due to my health. I have a few more to post up soon.
> 
> Larry *


Stop kidding us Mr. Larry Lype....alot longer...Dude you are pumping these SWEET hAULErS AND CaRs Out faster than the Easter bunny delivers baskets on Easter after he's had a couple of NOS ENERGY DRINKs. :freak:

Seriously I am digging the petty, hauler and ALL or your race car build.

ThIS is why I come to Hobby Talk...good people and fun times baby!!

Bob...I am now inspired to go build some NEW slots myself...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lype Motorsport said:


> * Hi Gang
> This original A/FX Daytona was in bad shape when the boys first got it. It is yet another *road trip rescue*, had both *A* pillars , glass and cross wing gone. After a ton of work, it became the #30 Mills Dodge driven by Mr. Independent, Dave Marcis. The glass just needs installed now. This is mounted on a A/FX MagnaTraction Stocker wheeled chassis. I got a bunch of steel wheeled chassis in my *rescues*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow this is a great looking build!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Thanks Rich
This body was a bear to rebuild, but the boys did a good job on it. I have a couple more the boys need to rebuild and bring back from the dead.

Larry*


----------



## 41-willys

that daytona really looks nice. you did a great job on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great #30 Daytona ! Those steel wheels do it "fer sher " Great build !!Keep them coming ! I hope Phil Pignon does not discontinue the painted Steelies,son far He can only supply the chromies,3 of which I am stripping. BTW I got 2 new Fair grounds cars ready just need decaling & t/o !


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1scalevolvo said:


> ! I hope Phil Pignon does not discontinue the painted Steelies,son far He can only supply the chromies,3 of which I am stripping.


Now that's funny right there to me (the stripping)  I beg for chrome wheels and other want to strip em, jus sayn'... And nothing against you Neal or anyone, as I know most racing wheels are painted other than Michael Waltrip Racing, ex. Just thought that was funny...
And again L&M, good looking stuff... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Larry - Awesome looking cars!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Thanks Wes. There are more in the works, just gotta get some finished up, then shoot some pics.*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Heres some new builds out of the Fab Shop. This is the 1967 Ford MkIV LeMans team. MEV bodies that will get mounted on Aurora T Jet Chassis,


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here is a *Butch's Resins* ASA / Artgo style Camaro #97fm of Alan Kulwicki. To be mounted on a Aurora T Jet.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

This is another *Butch's Resins* *ASA / Artgo* style Camaro #36 Joe Shear. To be mounted on a Aurora T Jet.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

This is a *slaters* on ebay *new release* Pontiac Grand Prix 2+2 Aero Coupe. This will wind up on a A/FX stocker wheeled chassis after paint & decals.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Heres a Tyco Olds I did in Cales Busch Beer paint & decals.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Heres another Tyco Olds in the #1 Donnie Allison Hawaiian Tropic colors


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Heres a AW charger in the Chuck Bown / Rose Auto Wrecking colors, a *Winston West* car.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Heres a 917 Porsche I did a while back......A/FX non mag chassis.


----------



## tjd241

Nice ones Larry... Glad you found an opening in the fence and were able to crawl through with yer cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good stuff . . . Keep Donnie & Cale separated though.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And somebody said you were just sittin' on your butt, I don't think so!!! Good looking stuff L&M, glad to see ya posting again...RM


----------



## alpink

outstanding


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Larry's back and postin'!!! All look great, but that Porsche looks killer!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

nice job on all. once a racer always a racer!! jeez i thought you were drivinin from daytona to tennesse just real slow.looks like you were real busy there ll.


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking cars, Larry, but that P.917
is the cat's meow! What a BEAUTY! :thumbsup:
(Just 'cause it is yelluh don't mean ya can have it, Randy!:lol: )


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*New Realeses & Arrivals!*

*Thanks for all the kind words. Not sure how long I will have access to HT, only time will tell. :thumbsup:

These are a new release from Jims Custom Hot Rods & Resins. They are 1975 Dodge Aspen R/T's that will wind up as USAC *kit cars* that raced back then. At the moment they are on AW Super 3 chassis.











Here is a thought about paintin the first one, my old long time friend, Ramo!








*


----------



## jobobvideo

love cales 11!!!!


----------



## bobhch

jobobvideo said:


> love cales 11!!!!


Ditto on that #11!!!!

They all look Great...keep on slot car building.

Bz


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Acme Freight just dropped off a couple *Glas Tech* dirt late models. My boys had to paint one un in the *house team* colors! Still some letterin to be done before it gets a final clear coat. Its mounted ona A/FX chassis w/Super 3 wheels. Cant wait to hot lap this one and see how she handles!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Late Model is looking Good Larry :thumbsup:
And that's one mighty Porky Pig you got there in your shop, makes my Speedy Pit Pig look like a Pork Rind in comparison


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, that is a good looking body!!!  And some nice paint work too, I might add... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking late model & shop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The crew really works fast & all previous cars look great too! ..RL


----------



## racer8nut

Hey Larry,
Nice Work!!(as always) Happy to see ya' postin' your stuff again.:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lookin good - Now ya need a trailer lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The boys been busy lol

Nice looking crop there. Butch has some strange bodies thats for sure. I had a buddy years ago that ran an Aspen.. WHat a turd. 

Looks real trick in race trim though.


----------



## WesJY

oh man i had one 1976 aspen with 340 in it (in high school) and i remember beating a '80 mustang in drag race! what a good memories. the most problems i had with the car was driveshaft - always breaking off!!!! jeez. i ll have to order some from jim customs. thanks larry ! i didnt know he made them. 

cant wait to see them done! 

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Heres a A/FX bronco I stripped a while back, then repainted & decaled into Parnellis *Big Oly* Bronco. Its on a non mag A/FX chassis*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*Hi Gang
Heres one I *rescued* off of *that auction site* Its a A/FX McLaren in the original Auto World / Jerobee colors that Oscar raced in Can Am.*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Heres a recent build the boys in the shop finished up. Its a AW Dodge Daytona body on a Aurora A/FX chassis in the Nichels Eng. / Don White colors.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here are the 917 Porsches in the Gulf livery that were used in the movie *LeMans*. All are Aurora bodies & non mag A/FX chassis.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here are a pair of 512 M Ferraris in the Penske Sunoco colors. Both are A/FX non mag chassis.


----------



## bobhch

That is one Super Duper Bronco!!

What a Slick looking McLaren you built...WOW!!
The details you put into this race car are Wham & Pow Terrific!!

Great pair of Custom Slot cars Larry! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I can't drive 54...zilla


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work lype!blue cars...all look good:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW..both are good looking cars! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see ya posting again Larry!!1 You made that Bronco look goooood!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! You have some nice looking cars, love the detail work. And its great seeing you posting again..


----------



## XracerHO

Some good looking cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good stuff there L&M!!! Likin' those Sunoco's...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Great work and pix Larry. It's good to have you back in the group and modeling again!
We missed ya.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm glad to be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool LM!


----------



## tjd241

These last few bodies are the cream of the crop style wise (imho) of the AFX line. To top it off, painted in cool liveries... nice Sir Lorenzo. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Glad to see ya back posting again Larry! All good stuff!! pig


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Here is a VERY cool lighted Greyhound Bus that was built and lit up by *slotcarman123*! I am proud to have this in my collection!

*GET WELL SOON JOE!!*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here is a JL bodied A/FX stocker wheeled chassis. It's painted in the Ramo Stott colors. Ramo was a long time IMCA, ARCA & USAC Racer and champion and a long time great friend.


----------



## alpink

Larry, I am envious of the bus, but I do have her sister! LOL


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Al
Thanks for the kind words. This is one I picked up off of ePay.


----------



## Super G Man

*Ramo*

Brings back memories of watching Ramo Stott and Ernie Derr and the IMCA stock cars when they would come to the South Dakota State Fair. Ran 1-2, 2-1 
every year except for a couple of years when Dick Hutcherson was running IMCA before going to Nascar. Keokuk, Iowa!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Heres a resin body from my pile of *road trip rescues*. Have no idea who cast it. It's a second gen. Monte Carlo.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here is a Datsun 510 T Jet body I got from Greg Gipe.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good stuffs Larry - especially liking the Plymouths!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There was something about the early 70's Chevys that peaked my interest... Styling perhaps, or maybe it was just my rebellious nature since dad was a blue oval type... That 2nd gen Monte was one of my faves, until I saw what recycled metal and phony baloney "rust proofing" yielded. By the time I was ready to think about a car, the early 70's Chevys were already rust buckets!


----------



## Bill Hall

Giggle me too JoeD....the old man picked up a used 73 Impala in 74 to replace our arrow straight 62 Belair, I damn near died at the time. By 86 the Impala was a cancerous pile of see through melanomas. It became the families alternate transportation option. My primary transpo was down, so I was tooling it around. The rotted out back glass fell onto the parcel shelf when I hit the binders hard in traffic one sunny afternoon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My dad was notorious for milking every possible mile out of his vehicles. He had a 65 Chevy fleetside pick up with rust holes so big in the rear quarters you could throw basketballs through them.

The best one was the 72 country Squire that went through 2 engines (the 2nd was donated by our 67 wagon that got rear ended), and there wasn't a straight piece on the car when he finally junked it. Every panel, bumper, even the roof was dented when it went to scrap yard heaven. His boss (a Mercedes man with 3 in the family) was quite amused with his modes of transportation...


----------



## joegri

nice job on the datsun team cars. and cool to see yer buildin some stuff!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bumped for Re-Viewing Respect


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Good call Ralph, To Larry.


----------



## fordcowboy

Iam putting it up as a sticky. thanks Ralph


----------



## LDThomas

RIP Larry. Condolences and prayers to his family.


----------

